# Happy



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Saint Andrews Day.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m happy most days :wink2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

When I awake I'm happy and even happier when my wife says "Good Morning".


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

As long as you are not a football coach who is feeling happy, or grumpy or anyone else.!!

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Twas a greeting not a question or statement.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Then perhaps you should have added Wishing in the line, you know we all like to pick up on everyone else's mistakes on here.:frown2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How can you miss Happy St Andrews Day Phil.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> How can you miss Happy St Andrews Day Phil.


Are you a Scot Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Are you a Scot Kev?


Accident at birth prevented it Jan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Read the thread I have just started on victory for those going to Scotland, I hope that will increase the happiness factor for every day....

Dave :smile2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Easy to miss Kev, just stay in bed and take it easy for a day.nothing Important happens anyway, bit like St Georges day.However the Irish have the right idea I recon.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I hear there are some plots for sale on Ebay Phil, sounds like you need to replace yours


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can you give me a link to that please Kev.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

My pleasure Phil

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/plots-for-sale-/192040252915?hash=item2cb67db5f3:g:4WMAAOSwHMJYPbOS


----------

